# New pics of the girls - it's been a while



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

It's been ages since I've posted new pics of Susie and Sadie, so I finally got around to taking a few. 
Here they are enjoying a sunny day out on the porch swing. :Sunny Smile:





























This one cracked me up! :HistericalSmiley: I don't know how Susie managed to curl her tongue like that!










And one last pic of Susie. I just couldn't resist taking this one. I was sorting through the pictures on my camera, when I glanced down at her and she was staring up at me with such a sweet look on her face. :wub: Even though she had just finished rolling around on the floor making her hair messy and her bow crooked. 










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love seeing pictures of Susie and Sadie! It definitely has been too long. They look great!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Allison I love your girls....they are so beautiful. Thanks for sharing those sweet faces.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh gosh, I love Susie and Sadie!! They are so adorable and sweet looking!! :wub::wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've probably told you this before but I have to say once again--
you have the cutest malts I have ever seen ! They are g-o-r-g-e-o-u-s !!!!!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

adorable! I love it!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love that they never have a single hair out of place in those beautifully thick topknots!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral!! How long has it been? (too long)

:chili: I love your pictures, I can never get over how close your girls are, it looks as if they are the best friends in the world....


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Your girls are gorgeous! I love how they take such great pics together!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Awww they look beautiful! And so clean and white! I also love your chair/bench there..it looks very pretty.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for the sweet replies! :heart:

I love my girls so much. And they really are sweet with each other...like two peas in a pod. :tender:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad to see photos of the girls! They look wonderful, as usual. Hope you are doing well, too.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Allison, your girls are as cute as ever! Please promise to post more often.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww it's the twins! Such darlings!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The girls looks so beautiful, it has been such a long time. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh I missed these two cuties of yours  thank you so much for sharing. 

They seem to enjoy the outdoors on the swing 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

A very long time since we've seen Susie and Sadie! Pretty pics! Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Your both girls look gorgeous, Allison! That is a beautiful place for them on the swinging bench outside! Love your 'Peas', LOL!

By the way, the bows are pretty, too, even though they are a bit inclined after playing! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg how pretty are they , are they from the same litter , they r beautiful , loved the pics , i want to see more more often , soo white n cute!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

They sure are pretty girls!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susie and Sadie are two of my favorites, :tender: love the tongue picture:HistericalSmiley: we need to see more pictures Allison


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

S&S look so cute, love their white hair on the red striped bench!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Susie and Sadie are just adorable. They look like two Southern Bells sitting on the swing :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lovely to see your two little darlings again :wub::wub: They are so adorable.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

uniquelovdolce said:


> omg how pretty are they , are they from the same litter , they r beautiful , loved the pics , i want to see more more often , soo white n cute!!


Thank you so much! They're half-sisters, born two years apart. 

Thank you all again for the lovely comments! :heart:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

There they are! Your gorgeous girls!
I've missed seeing pics of them!
Nice bows!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Allison - are you trying to tell me that they're 8 and 10 years old??? Susie in that picture looks like a pup (what a cute hair do). Tell her to lie about her age...she can definitely get away with it. :thumbsup: I loved those pics. That bow with the little dog face on it is so cute and the tongue rolling is so funny. Isn't there some test for humans that asks if you can do that? Keep taking pix of them. They're too beautiful not to share.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Allison - are you trying to tell me that they're 8 and 10 years old??? Susie in that picture looks like a pup (what a cute hair do). Tell her to lie about her age...she can definitely get away with it. :thumbsup: I loved those pics. That bow with the little dog face on it is so cute and the tongue rolling is so funny. Isn't there some test for humans that asks if you can do that? Keep taking pix of them. They're too beautiful not to share.


LOL! Susie still thinks she's a puppy, so I haven't told her how old she is!  She'll be 10 the end of August and Sadie will be 8 in November. It's hard to believe! I love those bows, too. What's amazing is I got them when Sadie was a puppy, so they've lasted 7 years!

Thank you all again! I'll try not to go so long between posting pics next time. :blush:

Susie & Sadie send tail wags and nose licks to everyone! :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Pristine and so precious. I think Susie should win a prize for that tongue curl, I can't stop going back to look at it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they are the sweetest pair, they're are perfect at posing...are they as cooperative as they look ? it's hard to resist that sweet face, you just have to take another picture.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awwww, I am so glad you finally posted . .it sure has been a while . . .I love how they are sooo relax on the porch sofa looking like summer is just passing through . . .thank you so much for sharing . .hopefully we will more, more pictures of your gorgeous girls :chili:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Your girls are beautiful! How neat that you have 2 Maltese that are half sisters. They look like great pals. I can't believe their ages, they look so young and sweet.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww, sweet Susie and Sadie. I just love your girls Allison. It's been quite a while since I've seen a recent picture of them. Their pictures always make me smile and give me a lift. They emit such love and devotion to each other and to the picture taker, LOL. Their eyes just glow with love. Please give those sweeties kisses from Dixie and me.:wub::wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Awww, sweet Susie and Sadie. I just love your girls Allison. It's been quite a while since I've seen a recent picture of them. Their pictures always make me smile and give me a lift. They emit such love and devotion to each other and to the picture taker, LOL. Their eyes just glow with love. Please give those sweeties kisses from Dixie and me.:wub::wub:


Awww, thank you, Elaine! You are so sweet! :heart:

Thank you all again! :grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

your girls are sooooo beautiful!!:heart::heart:
such great pics!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

The girls look so beautiful and serene :wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

They are absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That's so nice about Maltese, they look like puppies for ever.:wub:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Susie and Sadie look like absolute angles! So clean and pretty. :heart:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, what lovely pictures of your adorable girls.:wub: They look like twins, beautiful twins.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... they are just adorable! :wub::wub::wub:

I LOVE the tounge picture! That is just too much. B)


----------

